# Nutritional values of different feeds



## Ariel301 (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm looking for some sort of chart with the different nutritional content of different grains for using as animal feed. I'm trying to work on a custom blend of grain for my goats, and I'm deciding what grains to put in it that will have what I need for them. Does anyone know of a place online with some sort of chart showing the average amounts of fat/protein/etc in different grains? I know I have seen something like this online before, but I can't find one now. I used to have a good nutrition book with all of this stuff, but can't find it either.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 6, 2010)

I couldn't find a chart with all the info in there, but if you google each grain individually you'll be able to find the info.  Please make sure you get someone who knows what they're doing to look over the feed you want to make.  There's a lot of work that goes into formulating feeds, and it's more than just protein content or energy.  I took a nutrition course in college and it's way more involved than you'd think.  Many people try to mix their own feeds, but they don't really know what they're doing, which can really mess animals up.


----------



## ()relics (Jul 6, 2010)

After 3 semesters of animal nutrition at IA state, I still have to refer back to my nutrition textbook manual, when I "think" I have come up with the new perfect ration....Most of the time the numbers don't work out...Langston has some basic nutrition Info, BASIC...Problem being most of the raw ingredients used to formulate a ration can differ in nutritional values from 1 state/county/area/country to another...So essentially you have to individually test each of _your_ ingredients to get a truely accurate nutritional value for your feed ration. Possibly your county extension agent or your State's land grant university can provide local feed stuff information...


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 6, 2010)

You also need to take in consideration what your goats are eating other than thier feed.  For example, if they have acess to a lot of high protien browse (alphalfa, leafy spurge) they will not need as much in thier feed. 

Becuse everyone's farm is different, there  is no "one perfect recipe" for goat feed.

Check with Langston, I think they have some of the best information about goat nutrition.  University of Tennesse is also a good resource.

Be careful.  I know of one specific instance where a feed mill was blending thier own "Goat Feed" and selling it to goat producers and a lot of goats got sick.  I don't know if any died but it would not suprise me.  Tests done by Langston showed the nutrition balance was way off.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jul 6, 2010)

Don't worry about me not getting the feed balanced enough. I majored in livestock science in college. 

I'll try looking up individual grains. I'm looking to make a grain ration that is high in both protein and fat for my milkers, as they are in big need of both. My senior girls are really thin, and I can't find any health reasons, I think they just need more groceries in them, because they are putting all they've got into their milk. I've got a good alfalfa/bermuda mix hay they have free access to, as well as a good mineral. They don't really get any browse out here in the desert, so I have to feed them everything.


----------



## Calliopia (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi,
 It's not online but I think the Storey's book for dairy goats has charts w/ the nutritional analysis for various roughage and grains.


----------



## Hykue (Jul 23, 2010)

Yup, the Storey's guide does have a chart - it gives values for crude and digestible protein, fat, fiber, free nitrogen (?), mineral matter, calcium, and phosphorus extract.  It includes a variety of hays, crops, grains, and supplements.  I certainly don't know enough to use the chart, but it might have enough information to start formulating a feed, if you know what you're doing.


----------



## warthog (Jul 26, 2010)

Ariel301

Try this link for the chart you require, not sure how accurate it is, but maybe of some help to you.

Just scroll right down the page.

http://goat-link.com/content/view/98/85/

Good Luck


----------

